# key west backcountry/flats charter



## andlan17 (Mar 1, 2016)

can anyone recommend a good backcounty/flats guide out of key west? I have been looking at Dream Catcher Charters w/ Capt. Steven Lamp. Anybody have any experience with this charter? I will be in Key West May 6-12

Thanks


----------



## southgabowhunter (Mar 2, 2016)

Two conchs is as good as they come. However they're in marathon


----------



## swamp hunter (Mar 2, 2016)

What I would consider Back Country is a long ways east from Key West.
Your Looking at Florida Bay area for that.


----------



## humdandy (Mar 3, 2016)

Try emailing a buddy of mine..........he might be able to help you out.  I am pretty sure he offers that kind of fishing.

http://www.fishingsouthfla.com/


----------



## benellisbe (May 13, 2016)

Sorry for the late response. I used Dreamcatcher a while ago and they were good.  The best I have used in Key West (about a dozen trips down there now) is Capt. Dave Irwin.  He is a freak about flats fishing, especially for permit and knows his stuff. 

Edit: just realized your trip is over.  Sorry again, but keep him in mind for next time.


----------



## wellwood (May 15, 2016)

I use my buddy John. He is out of Marathon FL. He is awesome. Great Bonefish, Permit and Tarpon guide. If you want his number let me know.


----------



## alphachief (May 16, 2016)

Capts John and Jack Callion.


----------

